# *-*- IS IT A RHOM ?!? -*-*



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

hey i just got this rhom . . .but wanna make sure cuz i'ma geek . . . .

are there n e other serra's that have chimples?

it's like this little zit on his chin


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

you didnt even post a picture. i have seen chimples on a variety of piranha species.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

we need a picture in order to help you out buddy, and as said above alot of piranhas get chimples,


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

well if i could get a pic . . . obviously i would right???

i have no camera . . .

is there n e way i can help me???

is there n e thing a RHOM has that no other serra has??? i know my fish has silver coming into his anal fin . . not like my reds, the anal fins just red right . . . but his has a bit of the diamond glitter where the anal fin touches the body . ..

i unno, he sure looks like a rhom, he's starting to show rhom coloration and he's 7"


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

a chimple isnt a feature on a rhom







you wont get a propor id unless you post a pic

it could be:
rhom
irritan
geryi
altuvei
compressus
brandtii
elongatus


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

bc_buddah said:


> hey i just got this rhom . . .but wanna make sure cuz i'ma geek . . . .
> 
> are there n e other serra's that have chimples?
> 
> it's like this little zit on his chin


LOL. Friend, you need to post a pic. LOL.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

he most likly is a rhom a 7" tho if its a real 7"


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

have a friend with a camera?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

at 7 inches he should be getting that black colouration

right?


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

just starting too , . . getting a gray tint . . . no OTHER SERRAS GET GRAY TINTS AT 7" do u!?!?

AND YES INFACT HE IS 7 INCHES!! trust me i measured . .

um obviously he's shy . . he's skinny, not nearly as plump as my 6 inch reds . . . uh . . .

he's got like this BIG ASS DIAMOND FLICKER . . it looks like those STICKERS u get as a kid, it kind of resembles church glass windows . . stain glass? 
i unno what else i can say

i'll see if i can mooch a camera but doubt it . . . i have a web cam . . but cant get close up










his bottom teeth SHAPE his jaw, like they are ONE piece, it's not a tooth , , it looks like his jaw is just JAGGED!!

OH U KNOW WHAT ELSE IS WEIIIRRDD!!! on the very bottom of him , u know the bottom of the stomatch line that goes from GILL to ANAL FIN . . . well that area of his body is kind of SERRADED, like a steak knife would be . .

ever heard of that? it's weird


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bc_buddah said:


> just starting too , . . getting a gray tint . . . no OTHER SERRAS GET GRAY TINTS AT 7" do u!?!?
> 
> AND YES INFACT HE IS 7 INCHES!! trust me i measured . .
> 
> ...


that sounds like scutes, a sanchezi trait.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

he's growing out of his dots/spots . . .

thx for ur help tho guys. . . wutever , i'm pretty sure it's a rhom, i'll see what i can do bout a CAM, or PIC . . .

peace out, stay true


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

bc_buddah said:


> just starting too , . . getting a gray tint . . . no OTHER SERRAS GET GRAY TINTS AT 7" do u!?!?
> 
> AND YES INFACT HE IS 7 INCHES!! trust me i measured . .
> 
> ...


the secutes mean sanchezi :nod:


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Clicky


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

now i'm no expert but scutes don't make it a sanchezi. all serra have scutes they are just pronounced on sanchezi, and at 7" it could be any serra. like compressus, altuvie, rhom, a monster sanchezi.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

welsher7 said:


> now i'm no expert but scutes don't make it a sanchezi. all serra have scutes they are just pronounced on sanchezi, and at 7" it could be any serra. like compressus, altuvie, rhom, a monster sanchezi.


we;; yu dont really notice them when just looking at a rhom unlike a sanchezi were they are quite noticable he said serated so its a noticable pattern but i would still say rhom :nod:


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

true but he is searching for things to make his serra different so he is looking for small details. use the link njkillsyou provided and compare.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

welsher7 said:


> true but he is searching for things to make his serra different so he is looking for small details. use the link njkillsyou provided and compare.


good point, great link forshur but i dont think he cares to much this guy :laugh:


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

dude u need to post a pic.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

yeah pretty much a pic would be freaking great man, it has been stressing me out to know what your fish truely is! WE NEED PIC~!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

my rhom has huge ass scutes but does not mean hes a sanchezi...just wanted to point that out.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

i was thinking the same thing a few min ago my 7 inch rhom has some decent size ones already definately doesn't make him eather sanch


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i didnt say it definately made him a sanch which is why i provided a link for him to a thread he should take a look at.


----------

